# Dominic Littlewood



## Guest

Was watching Cowboy builders the other night. And Dominic littlewood is the presenter on it. Now in countless episodes he calls people scum bags and all stuff like that. But what know one seems to notice is the fact that he is a convicted burglar? Now to me, people who go round burgling houses and stealing peoples possessions are absolute utter c*nts so what right does he have to go round calling people life ruiners and scum bags. Fair enough most of the builders on it are complete scum bags but I just don't see how he can act like he's a f*cking hero.

Anyway rant over, it was either write it on here or join twitter add him and tweet that too him.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Jd123 said:


> Was watching Cowboy builders the other night. And Dominic littlewood is the presenter on it. Now in countless episodes he calls people scum bags and all stuff like that. But what know one seems to notice is the fact that he is a convicted burglar? Now to me, people who go round burgling houses and stealing peoples possessions are absolute utter c*nts so what right does he have to go round calling people life ruiners and scum bags. Fair enough most of the builders on it are complete scum bags but I just don't see how he can act like he's a f*cking hero.
> 
> Anyway rant over, it was either write it on here or join twitter add him and tweet that too him.


Funny you should mention that I always though he was a thug.

That goes to show you can judge a book by it's cover lol!


----------



## Sharpiedj

Will make me look at him diffrent now


----------



## Guest

It gets on my nerves every time mate. Don't even know why I watch it!

Ha yeah looks a bit like a thug, but a few weeks ago there was a shot of the two heavies he walks round with in case anyone turns on him aha


----------



## Nidge

Jd123 said:


> Was watching Cowboy builders the other night. And Dominic littlewood is the presenter on it. Now in countless episodes he calls people scum bags and all stuff like that. But what know one seems to notice is the fact that he is a convicted burglar? Now to me, people who go round burgling houses and stealing peoples possessions are absolute utter c*nts so what right does he have to go round calling people life ruiners and scum bags. Fair enough most of the builders on it are complete scum bags but I just don't see how he can act like he's a f*cking hero.
> 
> Anyway rant over, it was either write it on here or join twitter add him and tweet that too him.


Yeah he got his break when he appeared on a programme about securing your houses, as an ex burgler he was advising people how and what to secure to stop the burglers getting in.

He's done the crime and served the time IMO.


----------



## digitalis

I didn't know he was an ex tea leaf, though I was aware he was a career car salesmen prior to being a presenter!

I can deffo imagine him giving it the hard sell in front of some dodgy Ford Focus on a drizzly Autumn day lol.


----------



## Nidge

Jd123 said:


> It gets on my nerves every time mate. Don't even know why I watch it!
> 
> Ha yeah looks a bit like a thug, but a few weeks ago there was a shot of the two heavies he walks round with in case anyone turns on him aha


They've all got heavies walking round with them, one bell end who gets my back up is that Matt Allwright on BBC's Watchdog and Rogue Traders.


----------



## digitalis

Nidge said:


> They've all got heavies walking round with them, one bell end who gets my back up is that Matt Allwright on BBC's Watchdog and Rogue Traders.


Haha I like that guy see Nidge, to be fair he's collared some real cowboy mofo's on that show. "Tree surgeons" ripping old grannies off for thousands for a week's half assed work etc.

The whole him and his zany Portugese mate on a bike thing is really old now though.


----------



## Guest

Yeah he was on beat the burglar I think it was called?

But still mate, think of all the grief he's caused people? Might of done his time but he still does not have the right to go round like he's top dog. He's also a scum bag regardless of him serving his time.


----------



## Guest

Nidge said:


> They've all got heavies walking round with them, one bell end who gets my back up is that Matt Allwright on BBC's Watchdog and Rogue Traders.


And whats with the random foreign man that just drives a motorbike for him? Haha


----------



## digitalis

Jd123 said:


> And whats with the random foreign man that just drives a motorbike for him? Haha


Yeah that's really old hat now it was a crap format when they first did it about 10 years ago. Fuk knows how much that foreign guy is on for just acting like a second rate Karl Pilkington.

I can't stand and I mean detest with a passion of a thousand suns, Matthew Wright from the Wright show. He gets outraged on behalf of everyman and his dog and curls that ridiculous sneer when anyone so much as hints at disagreeing with him before shouting them down or cutting them off.


----------



## Ash78

I don't think he's actually an ex-burglar. There was an ex-burglar advising about securing your houses on one of the programs he presented, but I think he himself just presented the show.

Still don't like him though...


----------



## Guest

Isn't jezza kyle another one? Swear he's been caught with a load of whores. Or that could just be me getting things muddled up


----------



## digitalis

LMAO. I don't mind Jeremy Kyle for some reason, and btw he's another ex salesman.

Most TV personalities I'm ok with unless they constantly push a certain agenda like Matthew Wright does. Saying that mind I barely watch telly.


----------



## Guest

Yeah I like jezza, but sure he has been a naughty boy. Not seen that Matthew wright one in ages? Can't even remember it. But tbh TV nowadays seems to be employing more and more complete and utter bellends.

Also a second note on cowboy builders! The blonde who dosen't have a clue what she is talking about makes me laugh every time! And the builder who makes a MASSIVE deal out of everything needs to get a grip!


----------



## essexboy

He used to be a car dealer.Had a site in Southend, used to frequent the same auctions, usually with his wife/girlfriend, who was very tasty.From what I hear, he was a bit of a t.wat.From what ive seen of him on tv, he hasnt done anything to alter that opinion.


----------



## UKBenC

Are you sure he has a criminal record? I know he used to work with an ex-criminal on an old show but never knew he'd been convicted.


----------



## Guest

By the looks of him Im sure he's wound a few clocks back in his time!


----------



## digitalis

Don't they all mate haha!


----------



## Guest

Wen't to a car auction the other week actually. This car drove in, was bought, then broke down on the auction floor. Gutted for the guy that just bought it ahaha


----------



## digitalis




----------



## Guest

larveeeely rannnar this one is. 9 years old and only 15 thaaasand on da clock


----------



## Moonbeam

To be fair if he come up in my face wih all that nonsense you wouldnt hesitate to wack him. Atleast then everyone will see him get his ass handed to him on tv


----------



## Guest

I think this is why I keep watching it. One day some one will get him. I think he'll get run over by the builder trying to get away. Would make great tv


----------



## jake87

first i saw of the scrote was on a programmes called faking it. he ran a crappy looking car forecourt and he had to train a priest how to become a saleman


----------



## zack amin

jezza kyle was an ex smackhead mate! lol and that dom is a right tight works me up and yes he was an ex convicted burguler, dont get me started on rogue traders them 2 **** on that motorbike id love to smack him if i ever met him lol


----------



## Guest

Starting to think I should kick uni and just become an a*se hole on some TV show


----------



## Dux

Criminal record? Dodgy car salesman?

Nah, this is what he used to do


----------



## Guest

Yeah I really don't see the point of having a portugese man to hold on to when he is old enough to ride the bike himself. Maybe they are lovers


----------



## Guest

Dux said:


> Criminal record? Dodgy car salesman?
> 
> Nah, this is what he used to do


Actually looks like him, but with a bit more hair


----------



## digitalis

Computer generated image of Dom Littlewood aged 70.


----------



## Guest

Must of had one of those hair transplants rooney had!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

alteredego said:


> dom is pretty cool. didn't know he was a chorer though, lol.
> 
> that itlaian chef from, 'this morning' burgled some famous singers house. paul, something or other ?


You must be the only guy on this thread that think's he's cool mate. I think he's a total pr*ck

Haha really! Seems like the TV companies just go to prisons and recruit thieves


----------



## biglbs

From our area and a complete **** to be honest,got into tv by shagging some old bird!


----------



## digitalis

biglbs said:


> From our area and a complete **** to be honest,got into tv by shagging some old bird!


Well well well you live and learn!


----------



## phoenixlaw

Apparently there is no evidence of him ever having a criminal record. Where did you hear this from? I know he worked with ex-cons on his old show but none suggesting he is himself.


----------



## vtec_yo

I never knew that.

I wonder if the BBC / Channel 5 do.


----------



## Guest

digitalis said:


> Well well well you live and learn!


So to launch my new TV career I need to do some naughty things, shag a granny and I'm good to go!


----------



## mikep81

Dom Littlewood doesn't have a crimnal record, not for burgling anyway. He was a presenter on the show Beat the Burglar with an ex Burglar. Dom was just the presenter!


----------



## guvnor82

Jd123 said:


> And whats with the random foreign man that just drives a motorbike for him? Haha


OBVIOUSLY his gay lover thought everyone new that.


----------



## artful_dodger87

are all the dom littlewood haters on here actually cowboy builders he's ousted??


----------



## guvnor82

dom looking hench


----------



## Guest

guvnor82 said:


> OBVIOUSLY his gay lover thought everyone new that.


Thats what I think, the way he holds on tightly to him on that magical love bike


----------



## Gary29

He winds me up, little Ross Kemp wannabe:

Here he is taking a ride with one of my hero's (Damon Hill) and chucking his guts up, not so tough here:


----------



## Guest

Hahaha I love this. Yeah I'd like to see how touch he is without his body guards there!


----------



## rockinkitten

Jd123 said:


> Was watching Cowboy builders the other night. And Dominic littlewood is the presenter on it. Now in countless episodes he calls people scum bags and all stuff like that. But what know one seems to notice is the fact that he is a convicted burglar? Now to me, people who go round burgling houses and stealing peoples possessions are absolute utter c*nts so what right does he have to go round calling people life ruiners and scum bags. Fair enough most of the builders on it are complete scum bags but I just don't see how he can act like he's a f*cking hero.


Mike Fraser was the ex burglar on that show, Dominic just presented it. He has never been arrested and the most criminal thing he has ever done is wear a pink tutu on tv!


----------



## Gary29

rockinkitten said:


> Mike Fraser was the ex burglar on that show, Dominic just presented it. He has never been arrested and the most criminal thing he has ever done is wear a pink tutu on tv!


Epic first post on a bodybuilding forum. Resurrecting an old thread about Dominic Littlewood.


----------



## soob the dug

usually to busy 'pulling the head off it' watching Melinda!


----------

